# Hyosung gt250r conversion



## kingr (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello. My name is kingr all the way from Johannesburg, South Africa. Welcome to my thread. This thread will document my EV conversion of a 2007 Hyosung GT250R.

My goal with this project is for me to gain experience in various aspects of the automotive industry. I'm very passionate about technology, cars/bikes & software development. I will be levering my current skills & surely learn alot of new skills as I go along. I work professionally as a software developer, I have experience building ice drag cars & play around with hobby electronics in my spare time.

*Goals/Details*

Motor: Either Agni95r/Goldenmotors 10kw bldc
Controller: Will depend on the motor setup I go with
Batteries: Sinopoly 60ah/100ah
System Voltage: 96v
Charger: Not sure
DC/DC Converter: Not sure
Instrumentation: A web browser running a touch screen. A Raspberry Pi will drive the screen and consume all the data from an Arduino(middleware). Data coming from the arduino will be all the vitals(soc, amps, range, inidicators) you need to know & will be displayed in a rich ui. I will use socket.io to send data from node to the browser. I will use Angular.js for the UI, html5 & css3 for the animation of the gauges. For the UI I'm getting inspiration from all my favorite cars like the bmw m3, Lamborghini & Pagani. I still need to design the interface.
Top Speed: 120 kph and up is desired
Additional Features: I plan to create a keyless start system. I plan to install a solenoid to to open the boot keylessly. I plan to create different riding modes(if the controller allows). I have a long wish-list of nice to have's, but will be happy if I can get just the above working for now. 

The day I collected the donor. Bike was purchased in non-running condition.


Double floating disks


Started stripping the fairing to prepare removal of ice engine


ICE components out. Sold these as well.




Started to inspect the indicators





My Raspberry Pi wired up. I installed a Node.js web server on the Pi & also installed a 
framework called Johnny-Five on top of Node. This framework allows me to speak to my Aruino microcontroller using the Firmata protocol with Javascript.


Arduino configuration with a relay board to trigger my indicators


Video. Indicators programtically controlled from the Node.js server
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RaIOMAFABA&list=PLo9YLKXZcJmYsYo_m9dfrZcFpBRNgvnxG&index=1

Current state


----------

